# ^^ndstitle-1305^^



## T-hug (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1305^^


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Nov 14, 2006)

n1 release!


----------



## AppleJuice (Nov 14, 2006)

So, what do you think: Dive straight in with this or wait for the English release?


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 14, 2006)

i say use it while you wait in line for the Wii


----------



## yong (Nov 14, 2006)

i'd say wait for the english version.it'd be easier to play and i'm sure that it'll be worth the wait!a few more weeks to go!hmmm,then again,it'd be worth trying so we'll know if it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  dslink compatible?


----------



## Harsky (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm. Wifi. ONLINE MULTIPLAYER? Nah, probably one to download new content probably. Off topic but when is Castlevania Symphony Of The Night going to come on the Xbox martketplace?

PS. WHAT IS A MAN?


----------



## serious_sean (Nov 14, 2006)

this gives me a skelerection!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Off topic but when is Castlevania Symphony Of The Night going to come on the Xbox martketplace?
> 
> PS. WHAT IS A MAN?



Hopefully before xmas, and maybe with the extra stuff from the saturn version.  I REALLY hope theres something new in it I've beaten it that many times.

'Let us go out this night'.


----------



## Ichiban (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Mike Hawk @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> i say use it while you wait in line for the Wii



I agree with Mike!


----------



## Hitto (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> PS. WHAT IS A MAN?



A miserable little pile of I c whut u did thar.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 14, 2006)

Is Wi-Fi for changing souls with other players ? Or are there any other purposes ?


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 14, 2006)

*falls down and dies*

This is so awesome, I really thought I would see FF3 pop up but instead I get this which is almost equally awesome


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(filozof @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Is Wi-Fi for changing souls with other players ? Or are there any other purposes ?



Theres no souls in this game, thats only in Aria of Sorrow and Dawn of Sorrow.

Plus, Wi-fi mode is only Shop i think.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 14, 2006)

Works perfect on the G6:

DoFat
Force R/W
Trim Rom


----------



## Mjauch (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Plus, Wi-fi mode is only Shop i think.



No, it's more than just shop. 

http://ds.ign.com/articles/741/741320p1.html

*There are two different "connectivity" modes: a cooperative Boss Rush mode as well as a Shop players can set up to sell item for a decent profit.*


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 14, 2006)

oh nice.... but ;_; the games freezes once i accept the quest and go to the warp rooms :\

buuuu btw i'm using M3 4x & R/F
bah


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 14, 2006)

oh man, coop boss rush is gonna be awesome!


----------



## XmemphistoX (Nov 14, 2006)

Sweeet.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 14, 2006)

can someone pm me where to get this?  I'll be you're bestest friend in the whole world.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> oh nice.... but ;_; the games freezes once i accept the quest and go to the warp rooms :\
> 
> buuuu btw i'm using M3 4x & R/F
> bah



I've gotten past that point on my G6 with no problems & no freeze ups.  Maybe your cards isn't up to date with firmware?


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah great, gonna wait for the US release though. Anyone got a date for that ?


----------



## T-hug (Nov 14, 2006)

Some people on irc say it has issues with sc.


----------



## lookout (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Some people on irc say it has issues with sc.



I think they need to update the sc...


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(jimmyjam @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> can someone pm me where to get this?Â I'll be you're bestest friend in the whole world.



Dude, you know when you had to tick "I agree to all this stuff" when you joined and it said NEVER EVER EVER ASK FOR ROMS UPON PAIN OF DEATH AND PAIN AND PAINFUL DEATH?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 14, 2006)

I just tested it out on a SuperCard SD:

v2.56
firmware 1.63b

Game works fine, and it did not lock up on my at the first save point.  There seems to be a bit of a stutter in the game as it's saving though.  I'm going to go 'accept a quest' and see if I can get past that point without a lockup.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> NEVER EVER EVER ASK FOR ROMS UPON PAIN OF DEATH AND PAIN AND PAINFUL DEATH?








People need to read the rules better.

This game is absolutely FABOULOS! (as a certain Max would say)


----------



## Mucuna (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> oh nice.... but ;_; the games freezes once i accept the quest and go to the warp rooms :\
> 
> buuuu btw i'm using M3 4x & R/F
> bah



Oh, man...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kidding me that it doesn't work in M3. I'll wait for the english version, but if the japanese doesn't work, the english or european will not too.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(jimmyjam @ Nov 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone pm me where to get this?Â I'll be you're bestest friend in the whole world.
> ...



Shut up you little twerp. Who the fuck reads all that shit?  Oh, and DUDE, i fucking well hope you're American.


----------



## asmodeal (Nov 14, 2006)

Can't make it works on a supercard mini sd


----------



## Admiral (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(AppleJuice @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> So, what do you think: Dive straight in with this or wait for the English release?




If you dont care about the story then you could play it..


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep, seems to work fine on SC SD with latest patcher and firmware.  Faster game play, trim, reset and enable patch partridge mattress.

EDIT:  Hmm, maybe I spoke too soon, got some screen with crazy jap speak I can't get past.


----------



## badmrtoad (Nov 14, 2006)

Just tested it on M3 Lite with Game manager 29 and firmware 29, I used: Safe mode ,no trim, force R/W and it works and saves great,anime intro plays perfectly aswell.

Don't use 1x or 4x DMA or it will crash after the opening scene where you both talk to the monk.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, tested to the point where I accept a quest from ?????

It seems to be a bit buggy on the SuperCard SD.  The first time I accepted quest, the game let me go into the next room, but did freeze up when I went to look at items to purchase.

Then I turned off and on cart, went to same place.  Second time I accepted quest, went past merchant and game let me save at the save point on right side of room.  Then after that I went back to merchant and game did not freeze up when I looked at items to buy.

Like I stated before, games does stutter a bit in save rooms with save animation, otherwise it looks like it might work.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Yep, seems to work fine on SC SD with latest patcher and firmware.Â Faster game play, trim, reset and enable patch partridge mattress.
> 
> EDIT:Â Hmm, maybe I spoke too soon, got some screen with crazy jap speak I can't get past.



Wait a bit

Then when the game intro runs it is possible it locks up

Restart, now you should be able to play fine.

Ingame don't push START or you game will freeze

It saves fine

When you're game freezes restart and you should be able to continue from last save and pass the point it frezed last time

It's not a descent solution, but you should be able to play it


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, I waited and got to the Konami screen, then I've got some different jap text and an icon suggesting I press the A button or tap the screen, when I do that it fades to black then the same screen comes back, then I press again and the same thing happens and so on and so forth etcetera, etcetera, ad infinitum.

EDIT:  Same with DMA mode on, same with no trim, no reset.  Just stuck in a loop.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 14, 2006)

SuperCard SD update #3:  

Well, I played through a few more screens and the game locked up on me again when I was trying to equip an item.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, back to my trusty G6.


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 14, 2006)

games freezes randomly with Safe mode...


----------



## SD5k (Nov 14, 2006)

Tested it on G6 (soft reset + DoFAT Force R/W + trim on), no problems at all. No freezing screens, repeating screens, even the online mode worked flawlessly (except the fact that I completely suck at it).


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 14, 2006)

this game freezen on EZ4 when you reach the blue quest guy and talk with him the second time.


----------



## PiNa (Nov 14, 2006)

Any info regarding SCLR ? Does it work?


----------



## SD5k (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm stuck allready, can't figure out what to do past the blue guy that gives the first quest. Have bought the map at the merchant, but can't reach the entrances that I haven't visited allready.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 14, 2006)

Supercard Lite
------------------
Plays Fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No slowdowns, no lock-ups

Ewin2 MiniSD
-----------------
Game freezes when you get to the abt to buy stuff, pressing up gives a freeze :/


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 14, 2006)

buy the map at the dude in the next room and deliver it to the blue guy, then he does some magic and gives you a magic slide!


----------



## emirof (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(PiNa @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Any info regarding SCLR ? Does it work?


You should talk to the blue ghost again and click on the quest. He'll give you down+A and then you can move on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Dunno if it's nessacary but I got some piece of paper from a skeleton I killed before I talked to the ghost the seccond time...


oh. guess I was too slow to reply


----------



## dydy (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(badmrtoad @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Just tested it on M3 Lite with Game manager 29 and firmware 29, I used: Safe mode ,no trim, force R/W and it works and saves great,anime intro plays perfectly aswell.
> 
> Don't use 1x or 4x DMA or it will crash after the opening scene where you both talk to the monk.




hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..work fine on M3 SD in 4xDMA, Software Reset, Force R/W


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, so no-one has the same problem as me?


----------



## meangreenie (Nov 14, 2006)

Seem to have working settings for SC

restart= off
trim= on
faster game play =on
dma= off (crashes trying to exit equip screen if on)
patch cartridge access= on and option= low  (if set high the game crashes at certain points...apparently)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Yeah, I waited and got to the Konami screen, then I've got some different jap text and an icon suggesting I press the A button or tap the screen, when I do that it fades to black then the same screen comes back, then I press again and the same thing happens and so on and so forth etcetera, etcetera, ad infinitum.


I know that screen because I have had it in English. It says that the save is corrupt and it must be deleted. It goes into a loop doing the same thing again and again. I think it's a problem with the new loader software. I just kept loading until it went away. It eventually did. That was with NSMB BTW.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 14, 2006)

Working now, reflashed my SC with the lastest firmware, redownloaded the patcher (Both said the same version as I was using) and meangreenie's setting suggestions.  Ta!

(Doesn't crash when I pause with start, I'll see if I can get it to crash some how)

EDIT: Yeah, played a bit and had a random crash

EDIT2:  Spoke to the blue guy and got a quest, used the shop, still only had that one crash over all.  Seems to work pretty good on SuperCard SD.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 14, 2006)

Game freezes after the intro on ds-xtreme


----------



## shado blackstar (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone know what to do after the fourth portrait?


----------



## pysio (Nov 14, 2006)

now waiting for EU/US version


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Seem to have working settings for SC
> 
> restart= off
> trim= on
> ...



Still has problems! :/ Game gives black screen when you try to buy the map (pressing UP on Dpad) on touch screen while music keeps on playing

restart= off
trim= off
faster game play =on
dma= off 

Same Problems


restart= on
trim= off
faster game play =on
dma= off 

Same problems


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 14, 2006)

The map for the monk type dude?  Think I just did that without a crash.  Bought a white scroll thing and my map on the upper screen got stuff added to it.

EDIT: Ah, if you press start, go to map then press B to get out of it, it crashes for me.

Good thing about this coming out now is that hopefully new patchers will fix it in time for the English release.


----------



## meangreenie (Nov 14, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## pysio (Nov 14, 2006)

ingame is only Japanise lang ?? or JAP and ENG?


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, works perfectly with DS-Xtreme. Got scared with this looooooong staying JAP message though.

EDIT = Errrrr DjoeNtje it really works huh. Got past the intro, killed a few monsters, got the "switch character" power and even saved once. Just great. Seems it just remains me to understand Japanese T_T


----------



## Heito (Nov 14, 2006)

So how is this game? Is it like Julius mode in Dawn of Sorrow except you can change weapons or like Circle of the moon?

I already pre-ordered mine so I'm gonna hold out for that but, I'm just curious how this game is compared to the others


----------



## monkey (Nov 14, 2006)

Haven't tried this yet, but on my SCSD a lot of the games I had running just fine with firmware 1.63b have random freezes with 1.7, even without any of the new settings turned on (DMA, etc)

Specifically NSMB, Children of Mana, DK vs Mario 2...

Might reflash 1.63b (assuming that's even possible).


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 14, 2006)

SWEET!!
Preordered the USA one, so I may just wait for that - preorder bonus FTW!
Sides, I already tried the demo of this, along with the awsome new boktai game, at comicon, so I can wait...   or not, screw it, I'm getting this baby now.


----------



## vmf425 (Nov 14, 2006)

This game seems to live up to it's predecesor so far. The two characters in one idea allows for some interesting puzzles and battles. Much better implemented than it was in Castlevania 3. The intro movie is awesome and the graphics are up to par with DoS. Seems like win to me.


----------



## Admiral (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Game freezes after the intro on ds-xtreme




not true cause i playing since 3 hourse now


----------



## babar27 (Nov 14, 2006)

The game works with Supercard Lite, use the software 2.56


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 14, 2006)

haha it's nice to hear that something good isn't working on another flash card after what tony hawk did with m3, but this always happens though to the worthy releases even Japanese ones.

P.S please don't compare this game to calstlevaina 3, because there is no comparison.


----------



## outphase (Nov 14, 2006)

Works great on the G6. Got to where Wind assigns the first quest, gonna hold out for the US version since I don't have the kanji comprehension level required to understand the game.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Wow, works perfectly with DS-Xtreme. Got scared with this looooooong staying JAP message though.
> 
> EDIT = Errrrr DjoeNtje it really works huh. Got past the intro, killed a few monsters, got the "switch character" power and even saved once. Just great. Seems it just remains me to understand Japanese T_T



Well here it still locks up always after the intro conversation tried again like 10 times.


----------



## asmodeal (Nov 14, 2006)

In fact the game is working for me on supercard mini sd latest firmware and soft, but the screen turns black when i speak to the blue guy.


----------



## PuyoDead (Nov 14, 2006)

You might want to find a different download, because it's working flawlessly on my ds-x.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Nov 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, works perfectly with DS-Xtreme. Got scared with this looooooong staying JAP message though.
> ...



Huh strange, I suppose U already got your firmware updated to 1.02, I just played one hour in a row and no problem at all.

EDIT = I took my rom from the IRC channel #ndstemp on EFNet network


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(babar27 @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> The game works with Supercard Lite, use the software 2.56




OK, grabbed 2.56 again, patched it with that (restart, trim, reset, patch cart : high) and it no longer crashes when I go in and out of the map screen.  Gonna play for a little while and see if I can force a crash by repeating stuff that crashed the game previously.

EDIT:  Spoke with blue guy again and got a crash (Never crashed on that previously)  Gonna try it with no trim, no reset and CPA: Low instead.

EDIT2: OK, no crash first time I spoke to the blue guy, then spoke to him again and it crashed.  Still no crash when buying map, exiting map screen, or pressing start.  Should speak to the blue guy activate the mission, save it, then repatch with 2.56 I guess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT3:  OK, managed to get a crash coming out of the map screen again, haven't mamaged to repeat speaking to the blue guy with no crash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy to wait for the English version, hope they can fix it by then.  Back to playing Bomberman Land, which has got me surprisingly hooked


----------



## meangreenie (Nov 14, 2006)

let us know blue star... thanks


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 14, 2006)

Stuck at the first boss, headless armor boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



67 damage a hit, he wipes me out to fast.


----------



## Hooya (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> this game freezen on EZ4 when you reach the blue quest guy and talk with him the second time.



This game IS working on the EZ4 lite.  The intro movie plays perfectly.  I am not using the newest firmware because I heard there were issues with that.

I've gotten as far as entering the first portrait (past the point mentioned in the quoted post) and no problems so far except that I don't know what the heck is going on due to my inability to read Japanese. 

The sound on this game is kickass by the way.


----------



## SD5k (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Stuck at the first boss, headless armor boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the dual attack (up + X) as much as you can, and try to avoid his attacks in the meantime.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 14, 2006)

Trying, the attack with the head shooting all the dark jelly fish things is what is killing me, they home in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll get it soon though, you'll see.


----------



## meangreenie (Nov 14, 2006)

blustar, try 2.56 with 'patch' cartridge access off


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > this game freezen on EZ4 when you reach the blue quest guy and talk with him the second time.
> ...



perhaps it is... but on my first try the game froze when talking to the bluish guy.


----------



## SD5k (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Trying, the attack with the head shooting all the dark jelly fish things is what is killing me, they home in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are easy to avoid, just walk back and forward, but not to far, they will all miss you by a hair.

I'm stuck at some carrage that blocks an entrance in the floor.


----------



## Claws (Nov 14, 2006)

Make both characters push it at the same time...

Works perfectly on M3mini with 4x DMA and force R/W!


----------



## corsegers (Nov 14, 2006)

Mag je hier ook gewoon nederlands praten ?


----------



## SD5k (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Claws @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Make both characters push it at the same time...
> 
> Works perfectly on M3mini with 4x DMA and force R/W!
> 
> ...


Nee, eigenlijk niet.


----------



## Gifted1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Question... I seen some caps from this game and it has english and japanese characters. So can you choose english for the language or is it all japanese?


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 14, 2006)

The whole game is 100% in Japanese. Why do U think some users here are stucked at this game ? ;P


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Claws @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Make both characters push it at the same time...
> 
> Works perfectly on M3mini with 4x DMA and force R/W!



i still get random crashes using those settings on my M3lite


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 14, 2006)

what am I supposed todo after talking to blue man? I accepted that quest but cant seem to go anywhere new. :/


----------



## Shinji (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> what am I supposed todo after talking to blue man? I accepted that quest but cant seem to go anywhere new. :/


Walk to the right in the very same room.  I circled the entire map twice before I saw that the room led somewhere else...


----------



## Sekkyumu (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL this thread is gonna be a walkthrough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 14, 2006)

Crap, pushed the carraige.... and now I took a new quest, but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> blustar, try 2.56 with 'patch' cartridge access off



Will do - anyone tried using the slow load mode where it copies the entire game to the RAM first?  The crashes seem inconsistent, so I wonder if it's a problem with not streaming the game off the SD card fast enough.  I'll try that as well, worth a shot.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> blustar, try 2.56 with 'patch' cartridge access off
> 
> White screens.
> 
> ...



Black screens.


----------



## PuyoDead (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm in the same spot. Took the second quest, and have no idea what to do. The areas I can't access are because I can't jump high enough, or it is a narrow passage (like the kind in Aria of Sorrow where you throw the doll through a small hole.)


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 14, 2006)

Well same problems when patching with 2.55c Software and 1.63 Firmware

So back to 1.70FW and 2.57 Software 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Supercard Lite works perfect with 1.70FW and 2.57Software with - Restart: Y / Trim: Y / Faster Game Play: Y / Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High)


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 14, 2006)

Ohhh.... double jump after the carraige part by pressing jump right above your partners sprite, you'll bounce off of them.


----------



## babelfish (Nov 14, 2006)

To all of you M3 users having random freezing issues, try transfering the game with 1xDMA -- it fixed the problem for me.

Settings I used: (Trim Rom, 1xDMA, Software Reset, Force R/W)

Happy vampire slaying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I spoke too soon. While my first save hasn't frozen since I re-transfered, I just tried to start a new game and it froze during the first conversation


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Nov 14, 2006)

Hum, so, did anyone already managed to fix the freezing issues in SC SD?


----------



## astromantic (Nov 14, 2006)

OMFG!!! I'm soooo happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JONATHAN!!!! CHAROTTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyNameIsBoB (Nov 15, 2006)

Where do I go after talking to the blue guy.  I went into the room to the right but there's nothing there either.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> I'm in the same spot. Took the second quest, and have no idea what to do. The areas I can't access are because I can't jump high enough, or it is a narrow passage (like the kind in Aria of Sorrow where you throw the doll through a small hole.)



Passage to small -> Slide under it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then you come into a room with a landscape and you get warped to another place


----------



## lookout (Nov 15, 2006)

There a fix patch out  for those who still have problem..
(I havn't try it yet - I don have the rom to test)


----------



## Haruspex (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Hmm. Wifi. ONLINE MULTIPLAYER? Nah, probably one to download new content probably. Off topic but when is Castlevania Symphony Of The Night going to come on the Xbox martketplace?
> 
> PS. WHAT IS A MAN?




Ha ha!I almost fell out of my chair when i read that and i realize what u meant by "WHAT IS A MAN?" 

I mean THE Line!


----------



## PuyoDead (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Ohhh.... double jump after the carraige part by pressing jump right above your partners sprite, you'll bounce off of them.
> 
> 
> The double jump trick worked. I didn't know that was possible, thanks. I'm in a desert place now. I also found a double jump relic, so it's actually po
> ...



The one I was talking about is a place in that new area you warp to. It's a hole in a wall that you can't slide through (it's elevated). I guess I'll get to that later. Kind of like this:

|
|
-
-   < hole
|_______


----------



## KingX (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeh i already placed my pre-order for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the guy at EBgames said it is set for a Dec 13 release

btw these are the goodies you get for pre-ordering (for no extra $$) Castlevania PoR


----------



## platypusrme427 (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> There a fix patch out for those who still have problem..
> (I havn't try it yet - I don have the rom to test)



Is this fix for M3? Because I need a fix for my M3 SD.


----------



## JimmyJangles (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(KingX @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Yeh i already placed my pre-order for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konami still shows a Dec. 6 release, so hopefully the other places are wrong.  But if not, at least we have this JPN version to keep us flashcart users/importers happy until then


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh.... double jump after the carraige part by pressing jump right above your partners sprite, you'll bounce off of them.
> ...



No prob, I'm stuck at the minotaur boss tho :S  Its wierd, but this is the first time ever that the first 2 bosses i a castlevania game have caused me so much grief.  I just can't dodge the damn things ramming attack, even if I jump off the platform :S


----------



## XmemphistoX (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah I just got past the Mino Boss.  Took me round 4 times, but the thing is about these bosses is that you have to learn thier pattern.  If u see him breathing out some breath then you'll know hes gonna charge at you.  When he lifts his head up a little get ready to twirl that whip and watch out right after because hell either jump or try to stick out his toungue.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2006)

I tried to get this working on the SCSD Rumble but encountered similar problems as the SCSD, so much for that piece of junk (100% compatibility my arse!). The game was fine until I meet the guy who has the shop then it started to crash when I wanted to buy things. Even at the equip screen (which was working before I meet the shopkeeper) I got crashes. I have no idea why this was happening because when I switched to the female character the shop would work sometimes, I don't get it.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(KingX @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Yeh i already placed my pre-order for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you gaurenteed the preorder bonus? I'm looking to get one, this game is amazing!


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(XmemphistoX @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Yeah I just got past the Mino Boss.Â Took me round 4 times, but the thing is about these bosses is that you have to learn thier pattern.Â If u see him breathing out some breath then you'll know hes gonna charge at you.Â When he lifts his head up a little get ready to twirl that whip and watch out right after because hell either jump or try to stick out his toungue.


Cleared, I finally was able to dodge his charge attack- the only attack he ever hit me with, by jumping right as he went under me.  He died fast.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## PuyoDead (Nov 15, 2006)

Has anyone tried the item shop? I found how to put items up (pretty easy, really), but I'm curious if anyone else is trying it out there.


----------



## douji (Nov 15, 2006)

okay, I give up.  In CastlevaniaoR, I went inside that one painting and got to a cart with a drill on it.  What am I supposed to do from there?  I can't seem to flick the switch from the cart, and I can't make the person stay in the cart and then flick the switch.  Can someone help?

Brett


----------



## zombgief (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(douji @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> okay, I give up.Â In CastlevaniaoR, I went inside that one painting and got to a cart with a drill on it.Â What am I supposed to do from there?Â I can't seem to flick the switch from the cart, and I can't make the person stay in the cart and then flick the switch.Â Can someone help?
> 
> Brett



I dunno - as Jonathan I hopped into the cart and Charlotte followed.  Then I hopped back out (Charlotte stayed in the cart), flipped the switch with Jonathan's weapon, and hit X to immediately switch to Charlotte and it worked out fine...


----------



## Torte (Nov 15, 2006)

Woohoo!  I finished it guys - you're all gonna enjoy that sweet tag-team finale!  If ppl need help I'll try my best.  I myself would like to know how the quests work seeing as I've assigned 5 of them and don't know how to work them.  Anyways, Richiter mode pwns!  Imagine Castlevania crossed with Sonic the Hedgehog; much better than the previous 2 Julius Modes!!


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 15, 2006)

Is this thread really suited for all this SPOILER-HEAVY content?


----------



## Akoji (Nov 15, 2006)

did you have the good ending , if so how did you cast the sanctuary spell before being hit?

got it XD


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 15, 2006)

This game is great. Must wait for English version, must resist...

Btw, works perfectly on G6Lite. No crashes at the blue man, when buying items or when saving


----------



## asmodeal (Nov 15, 2006)

I managed to pass the blue guy with supercard mini sd.
I used 2.56 soft, 1.7 firm, all options for rom by default plus trim enabled.

edit:
ra but it freezes just after that, i'm so pissed


----------



## poopertrooper (Nov 15, 2006)

I've tried playing this with my Supercard CF (with all the latest patching.)

And it randomly locks up in the items menu,  and other areas.

Anybody manage to get it working with the SC-CF?


----------



## sabinraijin (Nov 15, 2006)

Question about AD:  Is everything in Japanese, or just the dialog? If the menus and items are in English, I'll give it a go, but if nothing is readable I'll just wait till PoR comes out.


----------



## poopertrooper (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Question about AD:Â Is everything in Japanese, or just the dialoge? If the menus and items are in english, I'll give it a go, but if nothing's readable I'll just wait till PoR comes out.




Most of the menus are in english,  dialog is in japanese.


----------



## Csibe (Nov 15, 2006)

Menu is english, main things (like: use,equip etc.) are english but the dialogs and other, under the use or equip are japanese so we have to wait till the usa or eur version released unfortunately.
But this game is great i think.


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 15, 2006)

Believe the ENG version will comeout somewhere near 12/7/06


----------



## dydy (Nov 15, 2006)

Akumajou Dracula Gallery of Labyrinth (J) (Legacy) crash in all mode on m3.....m3 team fix this problem or not?


----------



## pysio (Nov 15, 2006)

anybody have good option in SC CF software?? i have some error in Jap or 2 white screens


----------



## dydy (Nov 15, 2006)

i hope the m3 team fix the problem????


----------



## excalibur69 (Nov 15, 2006)

game froze when pressed `start`when talking with the blue quest guy.  game also froze once when fighting the headless boss..  My setup is a SCL, used default settings, no trim, etc... waiting for english version, hope the problem is fixed by then!


----------



## dydy (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(excalibur69 @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> game froze when pressed `start`when talking with the blue quest guy.Â game also froze once when fighting the headless boss..Â My setup is a SCL, used default settings, no trim, etc... waiting for english version, hope the problem is fixed by then!




yes i hope also excalibur69


----------



## -EX- (Nov 15, 2006)

Yay! Just bought the original. The game is just released, here in Tokyo. It's midnight here, so it counts as the next day.

I would REALLY advise you to support Konami for making the best games by actually BUYING them.


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 15, 2006)

I've got a SCL and the game starts, i've got a red bat on the upper screen and some japanese text in the bottom screen, 5 seconds after, I can see the Konami logo et I've got another red bat in the upper screen ... and japanese text, even if I press A or B, I've got the same screen, again and again ...


----------



## flai (Nov 15, 2006)

why on earth did they take force r/w out of client 30 for the m3? I'll need to reinstall 29 now...


----------



## excalibur69 (Nov 15, 2006)

just curious, anyone have no freezes with the newest SCL firmware (2.57/1.7)? im using 2.56/1.63... dont want to upgrade if i dont have to


----------



## consolekid (Nov 15, 2006)

Works perfect on the M3:

Software Reset
4XDMA
Force R/W
Trim Rom


----------



## consolekid (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Csibe @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Menu is english, main things (like: use,equip etc.) are english but the dialogs and other, under the use or equip are japanese so we have to wait till the usa or eur version released unfortunately.
> But this game is great i think.Â



yup.. the game is still playable.... great game.. ^^


----------



## cobain76 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm using M3 Adapter SD version with M3 Manager v30, and updated the firmware to v30.

The only option I selected is "safe mode" (the other options didn't work for me)

The game works fine. I've been playing a couple of hours.


----------



## flai (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, its much better than Dawn of Sorrow. Can't wait for the English translation.


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Nov 16, 2006)

It seems that I am still having a freezing problem when pausing.


----------



## Csibe (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(consolekid @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Csibe @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Menu is english, main things (like: use,equip etc.) are english but the dialogs and other, under the use or equip are japanese so we have to wait till the usa or eur version released unfortunately.
> ...



It's hard to me to controll the inventory on japanese unfortunately.So I've been waiting for the english release. ^^


----------



## infested_ysy (Nov 16, 2006)

Have there been other games like this (doesn't work on some flashcarts, hangs at random) for its Jappo version, but somehow it works perfectly when using the American/European version of it? 

I could still make it for the pre-orders, if such is the case D: D: D:


----------



## zombgief (Nov 16, 2006)

Does anyone know what to do at the part where there are two small vehicles that look like rocket-powered skateboards (one on top, and one on bottom) that start moving after there is a character on each of them?  (in the room to the left of where you defeat Stella, after you put in the Gear)

It seems like you have to crash them into the wall on the far side that they're facing... but I can't figure out how to get over the obstacles...



edit: Okay, got over the obstacles on the top "track" but crashing the thing into the wall doesn't seem to open up the crack.  Taking the bottom track doesn't do it either...  could this require two people playing simultaneously to do?


----------



## NeoZeroEXE (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(zombgief @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Does anyone know what to do at the part where there are two small vehicles that look like rocket-powered skateboards (one on top, and one on bottom) that start moving after there is a character on each of them?Â (in the room to the left of where you defeat Stella, after you put in the Gear)
> 
> It seems like you have to crash them into the wall on the far side that they're facing... but I can't figure out how to get over the obstacles...
> 
> ...



You need to have Jonathan on one, and Charlette on the other, and switch between them to dodge the obstacles. If I remember correctly, it's duck on bottom, duck on top, duck on bottom, jump on top. I may be slightly off, though.


----------



## zombgief (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(NeoZeroEXE @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(zombgief @ Nov 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what to do at the part where there are two small vehicles that look like rocket-powered skateboards (one on top, and one on bottom) that start moving after there is a character on each of them?Â (in the room to the left of where you defeat Stella, after you put in the Gear)
> ...



THANK YOU THANK YOU so much!!!  Haha, I had been playing with Jonathan only for a while... completely forgot about the switching around business


----------



## coolie (Nov 17, 2006)

can some one upload the fix patch for this game


----------



## dydy (Nov 17, 2006)

Akumajou Dracula: Gallery of Labyrinth work fine on M3 with latest firmware e30c and gm v30a?and what seting you use?


----------



## poopertrooper (Nov 17, 2006)

I've tried just about every setting under the supercard 2.55-7 software,   and the 2 most recent CF firmwares.

Still doesn't want to work.   Sometimes I make it to the blue guy for the quest,  but mostly it freezes even when trying to access the items/equip menu.

Anybody have a lead on this supercard wise?  Seems like the guys at supercard have yet to remedy this problem as well...


----------



## grisser (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(consolekid @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Works perfect on the M3:
> 
> Software Reset
> 4XDMA
> ...



Liar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like so many people who has already confirm it.
The freezing issue seems to be random.
I've been trying all the modes and recently upgrade to e30c and it's still freezing randomly.

I'm using M3 perfect SD with flashed DSlite.


----------



## coolie (Nov 17, 2006)

where is the patch to the game. just tell me where you got it.


----------



## ennui (Nov 18, 2006)

god.. i'm actually nearly done with the game enduring the inconsistent game freezes with my super card sd, lol. i swear i played double my recorded ingame time because of all this bull.

and yes, to the guy who said there's a patch, where is it??? thanks in advance.


----------



## Ragone (Nov 18, 2006)

I haven't froze yet with G6.  I do get a bug occasionally when im equipping one character, it'll switch back and forth between characters, stop fo ra bit and switch again.

Right now i'm on the 3rd portrait after the 2 sisters battle, 703% done.


----------



## zombgief (Nov 18, 2006)

Totally awesome game...  865% here...


----------



## grisser (Nov 19, 2006)

hmm.. I ran the e30c firmware upgrade and reinstalling 30a Game Manager, just incase, after reading the M3wiki update on the game.

Apparently Soft Reset 4xDMA (I didn't try Trimrom yet but supposedly it works)  is now working for me.

One thing I discovered is that the freezing issue is MUCH MUCH worse when your SD card is FAT32.

I was using FAT which was still freezy, but FAT32 is MUCH more unstable.

Trouble Areas are:
-Loading Rooms
|-- They are the rooms which are only one square big, and nothing in it.  Usually connecting two area together.  In FAT filesystem, I can see slowdown when I'm halfway across the room walking toward the other side.  This only freezes for me twice.. so it's really not a big deal.  I try to wait for the game to stop accessing data (reading the next room/area) before I walk through to minimize freezing (but like I said this is barely an issue)
-Menus
|-- Whenever Menus are involved it has potential to freeze.  Start menu, talking to that ghost guy (Wind, is it?).  Those two are the main freezing problem.  I try to only change equipment/access start menu when necessary, or right after I save.  And I talk to Wind only after I save (in the next room)

Last update on M3wiki says that if you have a fast card, it works perfectly.  My card is pretty fast (I don't know how fast it is) and it runs Intro of both castlevania perfectly, but it stills run into these freezing issues.

Hopefully the English version will run fine or a firmware update that fixes this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my setup:
Flashed DSLite (metroid demo in slot 1)
M3 Perfect SD (not the lite one)
1gb Sandisk


----------



## ennui (Nov 20, 2006)

after enduring the endless freezing on my supercard and beating the game finally... wasted a lot of time because of the freezes in between bosses... i suspect the freezes have to do with amount of the things going on the screen and also how much data the flashcart is receiving from the buttons u're pressing. as most people have been complainin', when u access the start menu, this is where the game usually freezes. this goes along on how much is going on the screen (two new seperate screen showing up). when i press the ds buttons constantly (faster than normal)... this is usually where it freezes also.. of course teleporting to another location requires accessing data to show a screen on top or even different parts of the start menu... and furthermore... during boss fights with a lot of stuff on the screen pressing start compared to an empty room pressing start... one would freeze and the other wouldn't respectively.

so what i'm saying is... i think it has something to do with access time. for some reason, it seems like during these types of operations as described above, the rom itself is requiring the reading of the data too fast/slow therefore freezing because it isnt operating at its correct speed... kinda like burning a cd and the hard drive isn't feeding the burner enough data fast enough and the cd burn fails... sometimes i think it's some type of intended programmin' by konami to avoid people playin the rom and go out and buy the real game.    

anyways, hopefully there will be a fix for the users who are havin' issues. this mostly goes out to the supercard users.


----------



## ionized (Dec 4, 2006)

Just a simple question:

How you can combine the two characters so that they can push an object together?is there a button combination in order to achieve that??


----------



## -EX- (Dec 4, 2006)

Hold R while pushing an object.


----------

